# Rut?



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

Could the rut be here already..? I had a buck chace two does threw my yard on monday.. Now i know it is kinda erly for that kinda activity but i have scouted and have not seen any scrapes.... and i thought the would to that b4 chacing around the does now i could b wrong But thats what i have been told..... So idk if something spooked them threw my yard or what but he seemed to b smelling that nice sent of estrus in that air behind them... well let me hear ur thoughts about this... Thanks
Dan


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

I am saying it is way early was he a young Buck? Usally I have seen Bucks start to get real stupid about the week Of Halloween Or should I say the last week of October. And then The first two weeks of November the does are ready and it's game on.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah i know it is the first two weeks of nov is rut cuz thats when my bday is i cant forget that .... but he was probly about 120 130s so IDK whats going on ...
Dan


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Dan,
I am kinda thinkin like you... a friend of mine killed a 9 pt last weekend and it looked like it was nov. already the way its neck was swollen and the way its scent glands smelled. idk if "rut" itself is in, i believe it isn't too far off with this cold weather this early, but there are always those few bucks, no matter the age, that come in a little earlier than the others... so in this predicament, the best ting to do is to go ahead and hunt like it was the rut but dont be too aggressive (rattling/estus/calling), because "rut" actually takes place when the feramones from the bucks start to arouse the does which send them into heat; hence, instant rut.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

well i think that too cuz u know twards the end of the year some deer lose there racks erlyer then others so i think it might b the same way with this and they might of gotten trown off a lil with the cold weather erly.... and with the rack thing the buckeybig buck i killed in 04 i shot it in january 30th and drug ir by its antlers not thinking they didnt come off but some smaller bucks already were walking around with one horn.... and if u wanna c my buckeyebig buck then it is on here under 13 point 165 6/8 and 8 point 118 2/8... so take a look and tell em what u think unless u already have... Thanks for Ur thoughts 
Dan


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

found an awsome little hole this year (creek bottom) have not seen a doe yet 
been watchin a small rub then sund. morning found 2 more rubs and a scrape but no deer. that scape might go untouched for a week or two i think the young ones are just being active, doesnt look like any of the mature deer are tearing up any woods yet but im pretty pumped got some biggins in here i will keep ya posted


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

alright thanks ... and i will do the same... Crack the Big One
Dan


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

yea i did the same thing last year, i killed a 14 pt. that grossed 176 2/8 netted 150 even right at the end of january, and he didnt even show signs of loosing his antlers, but to prove that i have seen bucks still with their racks up into march... so like i said i think it is just depending on the deer itself.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

thats a good buck...... when did u shoot him like mouth ...?
Dan


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

january 29 of the 2005-2006 season


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I have never heard this before. From every thing I have ever read does get "sent" into heat by the changes in daylight. Commercial deer urine bottlers use artificial lighting to get their does into estrus before free ranging deer so you can hunt with estrus scent before and during the real rut.


Flathead King 06 said:


> because "rut" actually takes place when the feramones from the bucks start to arouse the does which send them into heat; hence, instant rut.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

ive seen several scrapes and my cousin saw a real nice buck chasing a doe on sunday! I don't really think the does are ready yet but I think the bucks are! especially with this cold snap! usually that first frost gets em going!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I wouldn't say the rut is officially starting, but I did see some sign this weekend on our property. I came across a scrape that had to of been freshened up the night before. I personally haven't seen any rut activity to this point, but my dad saw a 4 point chasing a doe on Monday. I believe it is possible that some bucks are starting to chase does. But if you think about it, just like people, the chemistry of their bodies differ.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It's pretty simple, the rut is the same time EVERY year, plus or minus a few days. Flypilot, the amount of daylight is what triggers everything, velvet shedding, the rut, and antler shedding. I don't know where Flathead King got his information, but it's way, WAY off.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Like Magis said...the rut is pretty much the same time every yr....The biggest factor that determines how much rutting we see is weather....Hot weather during the rut= less daylight rutting activity seen......Cool weather= deer on their feet longer during the day means more rutting seen by us.
I watched a 110-120 buck pestering a doe monday night. The bucks are starting to feel squirelly...another week or so and things will be picking up well.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is not to say you will never get an occasional doe that has her calendar way off and starts in before all the rest of the does. I saw one last Saturday night that seemed to be very close. She paraded through the woods with her tail up in the air the whole time flipping and fluttering and then bedded behind me in the bean field. About 10-15 minutes later out of the downwind woods comes a nice buck followed another buck. He ran straight toward her and she got up and ran off a ways. He stood over her bed admiring it. He looked back at me in response to a grunt but nothing more. Then he took off in a hurry toward another doe that he spotted just across the fence. Either he was extremely squirrelly like Carpn said or there was one in the area smelling up the place and he just couldn't find her.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

fly pilot... i have heard both, and i tend to believe that the feramone exchange is most accurate because ive seen does, not even in heat, be coaxed or rather forced into submission by the buck, this is not to say she wasnt ready, but i have seen it alot, but i could very well be wrong and the lighting thing could be the right answer... but whatever it is, some bucks come into rut earlier than others.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The bucks don't come into "rut" at all. The does come into estrous, and the bucks simply react. The bucks don't control anything.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

im not diagreeing with fly pilot because the length of daylight hours compared to dark has alot to do with it, especially with the bucks. But to be honest maybe both play an important factor, i'm really not sure which is more important, so dont think what i said was fully accurate.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree that the daylight exposure is what triggers the does into estrus. The bucks have the hormones working on them for quite some time prior to the estrus period. In fact the bucks are slowly building the hormone levels ever since the dropping of the velvet up until the does come into heat. Just because a doe gives in to a buck that does not necessarily mean that she was in estrus or that she will be successfully bred. I think some of the young does do not know when the proper time is. You will see the mature does fleeing the area when a buck gets nosey if she is not ready. You will see some bucks throughout much of the month of October hounding the does even though they are in no way ready for him. I don't believe any of this hounding leads to a change in the doe's timing.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

If you were to look back at threads from prior years you will see that this same conversation scenario takes place. Each year folks get anxious and feel that the frenzy is coming on early because of things they see or weather patterns. But each year you will see as others have suggested that the height of the breeding period always hits at the same time of the year. Take adavantage of this next couple of weeks because this should be the best opportunity to tempt a buck that you have been after into making a mistake. Once the peak hits it is "game on" and you may not see much of him for a couple of weeks because there is no guarantee that he will stay in the area.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> The bucks don't come into "rut" at all. The does come into estrous, and the bucks simply react. The bucks don't control anything.


That is exactly what I was getting to but you spoke faster than me.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

I would'nt say the Bucks don't come into rut they have hormones and they prepare there bodies as well after all it does take two. If the does controled everything than the Bucks would not run around trying to find one willing 

Just like Humans


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

But the bucks are reacting to the cycle of the does. If the does were not coming in to estrus for another month they would continue their hunting. It is when the does actually get prime that they get more aggressive each other. This is all predicated on the fact that the does are in estrus.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

I will not disagree with that. But the Bucks will start chasing before the does are ready So to say the buck does not get the doe turned on at all to me would be under statement. I fully agree that daylight changing sends the rut into swing .


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Goldfish, Are you married? Reason being is, if I chased my wife around for a few hours she might give it up but its not be about getting turned on its about being left alone If they give the buck his 2 minutes she can go watch her soaps

Scott


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah I am married but unlike the deer the month of November I seamed to be out of Rut.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Being out hunting all the time will get you into another "rut"....Goldfish, we timed the rut right last spring. Do we need to check your wife's name list against my wife's?


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Well names I did'nt get much input on she has his name picked out 

But the spring time is a good rutting season huh Beatsworkin


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

ok ok ok were not talking about getting it on with our wifes were talking about deer here.... 
Dan


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

I happened to see a doe squatting over a scrap on the edge of a thicket this morning while I was on my way in this morning. 

Photo period changes produce changes in both bucks and does. Bucks do prepare for the rut, and their hormones ramp them up. As their testostrone levels increase, it prepares slim jim and the twins for the work that is ahead. When their testostrone levels drop, so does the headgear. 

BEBB13, sorry to send the thread off center, we are just looking forward to our son's births early next year!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I am finding scrapes all over and the woods often smell of tarsals. The bucks around me are ready. I just don't think the does are quite yet.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I watched a 6pt. mount a doe 2 weeks ago. Those young guys are such pigs.  
Bob


----------



## longbow (Jul 16, 2004)

I had a fawn in front of me on monday that had a full coat of spots. She couldn't have weighed 30 lbs. Her haed was about the size of a 1 lb coffee can. Flippen thing must have been conceived about the time her cousins were born.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

well to add to this i seen a 190 10 point and i went after him but he was with does and then i ran in to a 8 point and he came with in two yards and he was running the does hard.....!
Dan


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

walk right up to the berm on US 70 Westbound near Pataskala this AM. Traffic was roaring along bumper to bumper and he had his nose in the air headed South. He was paying the traffic no mind at all.It was dark at 7 AM, I watched in the mirror but couldn't tell if he headed on accross or not but the way he was moving I can only guess he had a girl on his mind!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Last night while hunting I was watching two does (both good sized) feeding. A very good looking buck came out to feed but really didn't pay any attention to them. So I don't think the deer at that property are getting into it yet.


----------

